# Officer Matthew Morelli Norwalk, CT



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .











<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







Officer Matthew Morelli 
*Norwalk Police Department*
*Connecticut*
End of Watch: Friday, March 21, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 38
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, March 21, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Officer Matt Morelli was shot and killed while investigating suspicious activity in a parking lot on Lubrano Street at approximately 12:30 am. He had radioed dispatchers that he was exiting his patrol car. Other officers responded to the area after he failed to respond to radio calls and located his body.

Officer Morelli had served with the agency for 11 years. He had previously served as an intelligence analyst as a US Marine.
Agency Contact Information
Norwalk Police Department
1 Monroe Street
Norwalk, CT 06854

Phone: (203) 854-3000

_*Please contact the Norwalk Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_











[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]





















[/TD][/TD][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]








[TD]


*Arrangments will be posted here as soon as they are available*


<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]


----------



## JC19 (Jan 1, 2007)

Rest in piece brother, your fellow brothers and sisters will find the person or persons that did this.


----------



## mpd622 (Aug 9, 2003)

Rest in Peace. 

I hope they catch those that did this soon.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

rest in peace sir.


----------



## Truck Trooper (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest in Peace brother


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Morelli
My prayers are with his family


----------



## Fowlplay (Mar 1, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Brother.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer Morelli..............

Your tour here is over. Serve with St Michael and watch over the brethren. Prayers and comfort are in my thoughts for your family and friends. Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Badge 17 (Aug 27, 2005)

rest easy now that your job down here is done brother...watch over us...


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Rest In Peace, your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

